# How to cancel order on SMC International



## ashikns (Jun 25, 2011)

How can I cancel  order on SMC International?I havent paid the money,but I cant find any links to cancel a order.Currently my order is pending


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

Send them an email, or call them up directly. You can also use the contact us form in their website.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

Call them at their call center and tell them the problem you are facing !


----------

